# Can't wait!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have our first show of the season next weekend (June 8th)  CAN'T WAIT! We're taking 11, three Sr. Does, 5 Jr. Does and three bucklings. Wish us luck  :greengrin:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Good Luck!!!! Wow your bringing lots!!! Hope you bring home lots of red ribbons


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck! And we are gonna NEED pics!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! Skyla, yes, there will be pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! We're leaving tomorrow


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It was a great show! We walked away with 4 grands, several reserves and a Best Udder  I'll type the rest out later, but those were the highlights!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some pics 
Dill's F Talk That Talk








Just a cute picture 








Dill's F Firecracker








Dill's GA Rinky Dink








Velvet Acres Superstar Sydney
















I thought these were funny :laugh: 

















Lost Prairie AV You Da One









Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach as a FF









Dill's GA Headliner winning his class









And here are a few others 
Two of the BIG Alpine bucks
















Some Noisy Nubians


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Where was your show? We had one in Estes Park.

How did it go? :hair:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats, on your wins, all your goats are gorgeous.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Riley ~ I knew you'd do awesome!!! Congrats. :hi5: Your goats are so so so beautiful!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I am so tired from my show this weekend, I missed the results.

Congratulations. :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
Lori, it was in Loveland at the Tri County Dairy Goat Show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! So glad you did well!


----------

